

In-Q-Tel - andyjohnson0
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-Tel

======
rosser
Mods, please change the link to the non-mobile Wikipedia page.

------
thatusertwo
I was at a tech Meet Up in DC a couple of years ago and there was an investor
there who said he was from In-Q-Tel.

------
eli
It's more of a federal grant program than a VC. The fund operates a huge
annual loss.

